# What came first...



## Loki (Aug 27, 2005)

the chicken or the egg?


----------



## ed-swckf (Aug 27, 2005)

The egg


----------



## Loki (Aug 27, 2005)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> The egg


 Why?


----------



## KenpoEMT (Aug 27, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> the chicken or the egg?


What!?...I ordered bacon.

Niether the [chicken] nor the egg came first, but evolved through common descent :lol:. 

Considering the philisophical ramifications, I am most disturbed. An ultimate cause which cannot be mathematically demonstrated is present in the intimations of this age-old question. I always understood this question to actually be asking, "Is there a God?"


----------



## Loki (Aug 27, 2005)

Theban_Legion said:
			
		

> What!?...I ordered bacon.
> 
> Niether the nor the egg came first, but evolved through common descent :lol:.
> 
> Considering the philisophical ramifications, I am most disturbed. An ultimate cause which cannot be mathematically demonstrated is present in the intimations of this age-old question. I always understood this question to actually be asking, "Is there a God?"


 It's much less of a headache if you look at it genetically.


----------



## ed-swckf (Aug 27, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> Why?


Historically eggs existed before chickens


----------



## Loki (Aug 27, 2005)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> Historically eggs existed before chickens


 I meant chicken eggs, dude


----------



## ed-swckf (Aug 27, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> I meant chicken eggs, dude


Well you need to be specific, but i'm still going with egg ancestory over chicken ancestory.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 28, 2005)

I think I'll just have the tuna-fish sandwich....


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2005)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> Well you need to be specific, but i'm still going with egg ancestory over chicken ancestory.


 I gotta agree.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 28, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> I think I'll just have the tuna-fish sandwich....


 Mercury, honey, mercury.  Poached salmon, please, with steamed asparagus.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 28, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Mercury, honey, mercury.  Poached salmon, please, with steamed asparagus.


Well... umm, errr.... don't salmon swim in the same mercury saturated ocean that the tuna does?  :idunno: 
How about a nice big juicy T-bone steak... nope (mad-cow disease right?) 

Ok starvation. Because *nuthing* is safe to eat anymore not even aigs. ... hee hee


----------



## Shu2jack (Aug 28, 2005)

The egg came first. The chicken didn't exist through out the entire history of the Earth. It probably evolved from another organism. The organism that is the ancestor of the chicken laid the first egg that would hatch what we now know as the modern day chicken. After that, the chicken continued to lay eggs of the modern day chicken.

....I want KFC now.


----------



## Simon Curran (Aug 28, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> How about a nice big juicy T-bone steak... nope (mad-cow disease right?)


Mmmm, steak...
Wonder if I can get one of those for my breakfast


----------



## Simon Curran (Aug 28, 2005)

Shu2jack said:
			
		

> ....I want KFC now.


OK now you're just taunting me, the nearest KFC is 3 hrs away...
So if I set off now I can have it lunch...


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 28, 2005)

Shu2jack said:
			
		

> The egg came first. The chicken didn't exist through out the entire history of the Earth. It probably evolved from another organism. The organism that is the ancestor of the chicken laid the first egg that would hatch what we now know as the modern day chicken. After that, the chicken continued to lay eggs of the modern day chicken.
> 
> ....I want KFC now.


You beat me to it.  I use this example to talk to my students.  My other job is teaching science.


----------



## heretic888 (Aug 28, 2005)

Shu2jack said:
			
		

> The egg came first. The chicken didn't exist through out the entire history of the Earth. It probably evolved from another organism. The organism that is the ancestor of the chicken laid the first egg that would hatch what we now know as the modern day chicken. After that, the chicken continued to lay eggs of the modern day chicken.
> 
> ....I want KFC now.



Agreed!


----------



## Loki (Aug 28, 2005)

Shu2jack said:
			
		

> The egg came first. The chicken didn't exist through out the entire history of the Earth. It probably evolved from another organism. The organism that is the ancestor of the chicken laid the first egg that would hatch what we now know as the modern day chicken. After that, the chicken continued to lay eggs of the modern day chicken.


 That's all I asked for, folks.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> You beat me to it.  I use this example to talk to my students.  My other job is teaching science.


 Soon they'll make you start teaching the answer to the question, What was intelligently designed first--the chicken or the egg?


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Aug 28, 2005)

*arnisador: "What was intelligently designed first--the chicken or the egg?"*

 That just made me throw up in my mouth a little. :barf:

 Of course the egg came first - birds evolved from dinosaurs, right?

 But would you call it a 'chicken egg' before the first chicken hatched out of it, or is it not yet a 'chicken's egg' until it is laid by a chicken?


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Aug 28, 2005)

Both!


----------



## Loki (Aug 29, 2005)

Shizen Shigoku said:
			
		

> *arnisador: "What was intelligently designed first--the chicken or the egg?"*
> 
> That just made me throw up in my mouth a little. :barf:
> 
> ...


 Eww...

 I'd call it a chicken egg the moment it contained a chicken.


----------



## ed-swckf (Aug 29, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> Eww...
> 
> I'd call it a chicken egg the moment it contained a chicken.


So who owns the egg, the chicken inside it or the thing that laid it?  See, i'm not sure its actually the chicken's egg.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 29, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> the chicken or the egg?




Light? 

 :ultracool  :idunno:


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 29, 2005)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> So who owns the egg, the chicken inside it or the thing that laid it?


The company who genetically engineered the chicken of course.  The egg is a reflection of the mother's genetics and that stuff can be patented.


----------



## heretic888 (Aug 29, 2005)

Shizen Shigoku said:
			
		

> But would you call it a 'chicken egg' before the first chicken hatched out of it, or is it not yet a 'chicken's egg' until it is laid by a chicken?



Personally, I think its just a matter of semantics and the answer will vary from person to person.


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 29, 2005)

The  chicken.
was man put on the earth as a baby?
:shrug:


----------



## heretic888 (Aug 29, 2005)

kenpochad said:
			
		

> The  chicken.
> was man put on the earth as a baby?
> :shrug:



Technically, man probably evolved from a long lineage of ancestral species that ultimately have their physical origins in single-celled organisms that grew _out_ of constituent elements and molecules that make up part of the earth.

So, man wasn't so much "put on" the earth as "grown out of" the earth. Or, something like that.


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 30, 2005)

heretic888 said:
			
		

> Technically, man probably evolved from a long lineage of ancestral species that ultimately have their physical origins in single-celled organisms that grew _out_ of constituent elements and molecules that make up part of the earth.
> 
> So, man wasn't so much "put on" the earth as "grown out of" the earth. Or, something like that.


I don't believe that man came out of the ocean as a single celled organism.
But thats just me


----------



## heretic888 (Aug 30, 2005)

kenpochad said:
			
		

> I don't believe that man came out of the ocean as a single celled organism.
> But thats just me



If you'll actually re-read my post, that is not at all what I was saying.

What I _actually_ said was that man evolved from a long line of _ancestral species_ that ultimately have their origins in single-celled organisms that may or may not have inhabited "the ocean".


----------



## Loki (Aug 31, 2005)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> So who owns the egg, the chicken inside it or the thing that laid it? See, i'm not sure its actually the chicken's egg.


 It doesn't matter who "owns" an egg. Is there a chicken inside? If so, it's a chicken egg.



			
				heretic888 said:
			
		

> Personally, I think its just a matter of semantics and the answer will vary from person to person.


 Arguments rise and fall over semantics.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> Arguments rise and fall over semantics.


 Michael Palin: I came here for a good argument!
 John Cleese: No, _you_ came here for an argument.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 31, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Michael Palin: I came here for a good argument!
> John Cleese: No, _you_ came here for an argument.



Is this the 5 minute or the half an hour? Just want to know before we go on to far.


That is a great act


----------



## ed-swckf (Sep 1, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter who "owns" an egg. Is there a chicken inside? If so, it's a chicken egg.


Yeah but if it was layed by a dinosaur why would that have no bearing on weather or not it was a chicken egg or a dinosaur egg.  I mean it is after all the reproductive cell of the mother is it not?


----------



## lulflo (Sep 1, 2005)

Since I have nothing intelligent to say on this one, how about a stab at humor?

*"But would you call it a 'chicken egg' before the first chicken hatched out of it, or is it not yet a 'chicken's egg' until it is laid by a chicken?"

*Attempt #1 - I dont think a 'chicken egg' has to give birth to be called a 'chicken egg' I think it could be a 'chicken egg' after it has been laid a couple of times. 

*"So who owns the egg, the chicken inside it or the thing that laid it?"

*Attempt #2 - I think most married men know the answer to this one without my prompt, but for clarification - yes the thing that laid it owns it - period.


----------



## searcher (Sep 2, 2005)

Can I get a stack of pancakes with low-carb syrup and a half order of biscuits and gravy with my eggs.


----------



## someguy (Sep 2, 2005)

Define chicken.  Define what genetic code is required for it to be a chicken.  Heck just define everything then I'll answere anything.
I'll answere the egg came first.


----------



## Loki (Sep 2, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Is this the 5 minute or the half an hour? Just want to know before we go on to far.
> 
> 
> That is a great act


 Palin: This isn't an argument! It's contradiction!
 Cleese: No it's not.


----------



## ed-swckf (Sep 3, 2005)

someguy said:
			
		

> Define chicken. Define what genetic code is required for it to be a chicken. Heck just define everything then I'll answere anything.
> I'll answere the egg came first.


Define define.


----------



## searcher (Sep 4, 2005)

someguy said:
			
		

> Define chicken. Define what genetic code is required for it to be a chicken. Heck just define everything then I'll answere anything.
> I'll answere the egg came first.


Somebody get this guy a Webster's.


----------



## KenpoEMT (Sep 4, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> Palin: This isn't an argument! It's contradiction!
> Cleese: No it's not.


Yes, it is.



:lol: a little python never hurt anyone


----------

